# Lastolite alternative?



## redtippmann (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Well I have been looking for some new grip equipment and I found this: LR81144GI Lastolite Small Premium Skylite Kit with 42" x 42" Frame, Silver / White Fabric & Diffuser

I know some photographers, Joe McNally, who really like useing this type of light modifier. I would really like to try it out but not at the cost of $240! 

So does anyone know of a similar & cheaper product?

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Jul 4, 2010)

It's amazing how much better B&H's web site is than Adorama's.

Just type "square reflectors" into any photo gear store's search box.

Better, larger product images, and more information too:

Westcott Illuminator Reflector Kit 6-in-1 - 42" Square - Full-Stop Diffusion, Two-Stop Diffusion, Silver, Gold, Sunlight and Black


----------



## cfusionpm (Jul 4, 2010)

KmH said:


> It's amazing how much better B&H's web site is than Adorama's.


While that may be, I don't like B&H because it seems every other time I go there, ordering/delivery is down or there's a notification that ordering and delivery _will_ be down. I've always been able to get what I need and purchase it through Adorama when I needed it, even if their search functions may not be as good.

@redtippmann, Does it need to be square? I personally have two flashpoint 42" circular 5-in-one diffuser/reflectors. They were 35$ each from Adorama and I love them.

Reflectors

PR5142 Flashpoint 42" 5-in-1 Collapsible Disc Reflector, Translucent, White, Black, Silver & Soft Gold.

In addition to that, you could grab some kind of holder and stand, but that'll add at least 100$ to the bill. I'm lucky enough to just have friends-er "assistants" hold mine.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 4, 2010)

Redtipmann,
 You can build your own frames out of PVC pipe and corner fittings,and use factory-made fabrics if you'd like. Square or rectangular reflectors are easier to mount/prop/support due to having one edge that's long and straight, allowing two reflectors to be clipped together to form a free-standing reflector/diffuser/scrim/V-panel. Clamping square or rectangular reflectors to light stands using affordable A-clamps from Home Depot can save a lot of money on the "grip" (aka the mounting hardware stuff is called grip equipment) end of the equation.

The holder and stand issues that cfusionpm mentioned represents the biggest problem/issue when using round reflectors--they need specialized arms or booms and clamps to position them, since they are round and tend to roll out of position very easily.


----------



## HelenOster (Jul 4, 2010)

KmH said:


> It's amazing how much better B&H's web site is than Adorama's.
> 
> Just type "square reflectors" into any photo gear store's search box.
> 
> Better, larger product images, and more information too:


 
Well, I did just that in Adorama's search box and came to here:

http://www.adorama.com/searchsite/default.aspx?searchinfo=square reflectors

A page with 5 reflectors on it......



cfusionpm said:


> .......I've always been able to get what I need and purchase it through Adorama when I needed it.. ........ I personally have two flashpoint 42" circular 5-in-one diffuser/reflectors. They were 35$ each from Adorama and I love them.


Thank you for being a great Adorama customer - and for your recommendation, which is very much appreciated.

*Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador*

http://helenoster.blogspot.com
helen.oster@adoramacamera.com


----------



## Derrel (Jul 4, 2010)

Huh...when I click on that link Helen, I get this page, which has 748 items on it.

square - Adorama.com

I find it amazing how effectively the bot combs this board and other web boards seaching for the term "Adorama"....I know B&H also has a bot that combs the web looking for upset customers and complaints...Henry Posner of B&H admitted that he's a registered member of some 100-plus forums...


----------



## KmH (Jul 4, 2010)

cfusionpm said:


> While that may be, I don't like B&H because it seems every other time I go there, ordering/delivery is down or there's a notification that ordering and delivery _will_ be down.


 Your post here is very disingenuous, as usual.

Adorama's owners are of the same religous faith as the owners of B&H, and they both observe the same religious and business practices.

Though Adormama is less transparent than B&H, both are actually unavailable at the times B&H posts online.

Thankfully, because both of these businesses are conducted in accord with their strong religious convictions, they are both at the top of the list when it comes to reputable online sellers.

But, Adoramas web site still sucks, compared to B&H.


----------



## HelenOster (Jul 4, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Huh...when I click on that link Helen, I get this page, which has 748 items on it.
> 
> square - Adorama.com
> 
> I find it amazing how effectively the bot combs this board and other web boards seaching for the term "Adorama"....


 

Did you actually type the words "square reflectors" into the search box?

My presence here has nothing to do with a bot!

thephotoforum.com is saved to my favorites, and along with the other forums that I'm a member of I actually check in regularly, read the threads, and check whether I can be of any assistance.


----------



## HelenOster (Jul 4, 2010)

KmH said:


> Though Adormam is less transparent than B&H, both are actually unavailable at the times B&H posts online.


 
Not quite sure what you mean by this last comment........


----------



## Derrel (Jul 4, 2010)

HelenOster said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Huh...when I click on that link Helen, I get this page, which has 748 items on it.
> ...



NO, I followed **YOUR LINK**, as you wrote it.
But now that you've added instructions, I come up with four absolutely and totally USELESS items, and one round reflector. The four useless items are not even what the original poster was inquiring about: what he wants is a scrim. Either way, the URL supplied by you is basically useless in helping locate what the OP wanted.

No bot, eh? I have a very hard time believing that. Call me cynical if you want to.

Here, I'll do your job better for you:

scrims - Adorama.com


----------



## eric-holmes (Jul 4, 2010)

I agree. The layout of Adoramas website is terrible and hard to navigate as well. I can never find what I am looking for in a timely manner. That is why B&H is bookmarked on my computer.


----------



## ifi (Jul 4, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Huh...when I click on that link Helen, I get this page, which has 748 items on it.
> 
> square - Adorama.com
> 
> I find it amazing how effectively the bot combs this board and other web boards seaching for the term "Adorama"....I know B&H also has a bot that combs the web looking for upset customers and complaints...Henry Posner of B&H admitted that he's a registered member of some 100-plus forums...



+1 for 748



HelenOster said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Huh...when I click on that link Helen, I get this page, which has 748 items on it.
> ...



Do you get an alert when someone uses word Adorama in a post or do you do a search?


----------



## KmH (Jul 4, 2010)

HelenOster said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Though Adormam is less transparent than B&H, both are actually unavailable at the times B&H posts online.
> ...


Maybe I'm wrong.

It was my understanding that Adorama essentially shuts down for religious observations, just as B&H does from Friday afternoons until Saturday evenings.


----------



## ifi (Jul 4, 2010)

KmH said:


> HelenOster said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...




You are right, same unavailable-for-business hours/days.


----------



## HelenOster (Jul 5, 2010)

ifi said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > HelenOster said:
> ...


 
Actually, no. Adorama's website is open on Friday afternoon and all day Saturday, although orders are not processed until Sunday morning.


----------



## Arch (Jul 5, 2010)

I get the 5 items in the search for 'square reflectors' as Helen mentioned, not 'square' tho... you just arn't doing it right. :greenpbl:

Guys, Helen is NOT a bot... and she has helped (seriously helped) many of our members in the past, show some respect. Thanks.


----------

